# PGR Rates for Common Bermuda



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

What spraying rates(PGR) are y'all using on common Bermuda.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

0.44 oz/M. I would start low and see how the grass responds.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> 0.44 oz/M. I would start low and see how the grass responds.


I notice everyone sprays a different amount which is weird. Last year I sprayed .30oz/m l, but some are spraying low as .09 oz/m. I'm thinking of going lower this year and keep spraying at GDD 300


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Rookie here hoping to start using PGR this summer. When y'all mention .44 oz/M could you explain that a little more? Still getting used to things in /sq ft lol.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TurfML said:


> Rookie here hoping to start using PGR this summer. When y'all mention .44 oz/M could you explain that a little more? Still getting used to things in /sq ft lol.


That's is sqft as well. They are interchangeable


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> > Rookie here hoping to start using PGR this summer. When y'all mention .44 oz/M could you explain that a little more? Still getting used to things in /sq ft lol.
> ...


Awesome that helps a lot thanks!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> > Rookie here hoping to start using PGR this summer. When y'all mention .44 oz/M could you explain that a little more? Still getting used to things in /sq ft lol.
> ...


M = 1000 sq ft not sq ft. M is the roman number for 1000 and is used to not get confused with K which also means 1000 (kilo-) but is often used for Potassium.

.40 oz/M is .004 oz/sq ft. if you did .40 oz/sq ft it would be 4000 oz/M. I am not trying to be uncouth I just want to clarify. When I first started I was confused my the unit of measure used as well. Some things you might be able to get away with if you overapply but overapplication of TNex will lead to bronzing but something like MSM could nuke your yard/trees/shrubs if you get your calculations wrong.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use */1000sf* to remove all ambiguity regarding rates. I think we all assume that we are all using per 1000 square feet but definitely not good to "assume" when using MSM or some of the other super-concentrated items.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm thinking about following @Thor865 rates. Then I will work up from there. Last year on my last spray everywhere my tires passed was brown. Trying to avoid that this year if possible.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thought process now is the backyard I'll keep running tnex/paclo and I'm the front I'll run t nex only. I'll dial the amount needed over time and I'll probably start with .25oz/1k


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Has anyone started regulating yet? I'm still barely mowing once a week and at least a month away from starting.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Has anyone started regulating yet? I'm still barely mowing once a week and at least a month away from starting.


I'm starting today. Mowed yesterday

Update high doubtful of spraying today too much wind


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

My first t-nex app of the year went down March 6th, doing 200 GDD interval at 0.25oz/1000. The bermuda that has crept into my neighbor's yard is unregulated, and I can see a clear demarcation of where PGR is working and what the growth looks like without. IDK why the label rate for common bermuda is 0.75oz/1000 when every other bermuda variety is listed at ~0.25oz. Maybe come the height of summer in July-Sept I'll find out, but for now 0.25oz is plenty of regulation. I cut last night for the first time in 9 days, and I had about a mower-bag-and-a-half of clippings from 8000sf. Un-regulated, I'm emptying the bag at least twice just in my front yard. Re-applied PGR this morning before work.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

pp6000v2 said:


> My first t-nex app of the year went down March 6th, doing 200 GDD interval at 0.25oz/1000. The bermuda that has crept into my neighbor's yard is unregulated, and I can see a clear demarcation of where PGR is working and what the growth looks like without. IDK why the label rate for common bermuda is 0.75oz/1000 when every other bermuda variety is listed at ~0.25oz. Maybe come the height of summer in July-Sept I'll find out, but for now 0.25oz is plenty of regulation. I cut last night for the first time in 9 days, and I had about a mower-bag-and-a-half of clippings from 8000sf. Un-regulated, I'm emptying the bag at least twice just in my front yard. Re-applied PGR this morning before work.


Agree I don't know anyone that's using that full rate.


----------

